# Grit



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

Do you mix your grit into their food? or sprinkle/throw on ground for them to find/eat? Curious. and how much grit would you roughly use for your chickens?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Grit, if it's used is generally free choice. If they have access to the outside they usually get the grit they need from there. And if all they get is chicken feed and no big seeds it's not really needed.


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

I put out a bowl of grit but they don't touch it because they get all they need from the chicken yard.

JT


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

If they are free range or have a large yard, they don’t need grit. They’ll get enough by scratching around in the dirt. Any bugs or scraps that they pick up will be covered with grit. I put some out, but they very seldom eat it.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

Thank you everyone. Good to know. we might put a little out every now and then and if they eat it they eat it and if not they dont. Backyard maybe medium size. only lil 3 chickens.


----------

